

How I divorced Google: One man's path to privacy - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/259252/how-i-divorced-google

======
webwanderings
I'm going the other route. I'm planning to dis the Firefox and go completely
Google with Chrome, Gmail, Reader, Search, History, whatever....sync the
sucker! I am only going to let Google know about me what I want them to know
about me.

Accept or not but Google is the AOL of today and it is more complicated today
than it was in the past to use just the IE for Internet.

